
Ask HN: What would you do with $5000 in DigitalOcean credit? - rrowland
DigitalOcean has recently updated their ToS such that any credits granted expire after 12 months. If you were credited $5000, what would you do with it?<p>Would you spin up servers for all of your friends?
Would you try to sell the credit?
Would you try to convert the raw computing power into a return?
Would you be thankful you&#x27;ve got credit at all and be content with continuing to get $20 worth of hosting free for the next year?<p>What would you do?
======
moondev
Spin up 8 20core instances and mine cryptocurrency for a month.

~~~
johng
Unless they do GPU's you are wasting time. You wouldn't make but a buck or so.

